# Is this acceptable words from a pastor on Sunday?



## PresbyDane (Oct 5, 2009)

[video=youtube;ttsnZ2HnCrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttsnZ2HnCrw[/video]


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 5, 2009)

? What pastor?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 5, 2009)

A little girl was drawing a picture. Joel Osteen asked if that was a clown. She replied "no, it's you".


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 5, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> ? What pastor?



 Joel isn't a pastor he's a motivational speaker and not a very good one either... well in my opinion he isn't! Apparently, others feel differently!


----------



## re4med (Oct 5, 2009)

It is very disturbing to see the number of people filling that auditorium.


----------



## discipulo (Oct 5, 2009)

It's interesting, I've noticed (also here in Portugal) how this kind of joke telling and (poor) humour is rather common on some mega churches approach, I wonder if it is a let off your guard kind of thing, it has clearly some marketing effect.


----------



## tt1106 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, Agreeing with the sentiment that Joel is not a Pastor. In regards to his jokes, when there is no content to your sermon, you have to give the people something for their money.


----------



## jason d (Oct 5, 2009)

well, sadly, his jokes are better than the heresy he spouts out


----------



## Cary Loughman (Oct 5, 2009)

3 For the time is coming when people will not endure sound teaching, but having itching ears they will accumulate for themselves teachers to suit their own passions, 4 and will turn away from listening to the truth and wander off into myths.
2 Tim 4:3-4 (ESV)

I like a good joke as much as the next guy, but as my wife tells our kids "this is not the time or place." Sorry to say, but this is just as much a part of my denomination's preaching content on many a Sunday in many an SBC church.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 5, 2009)

To answer the OP, no. This is not acceptable. Why? Osteen doesn't take an approach to the worship of God with reverence and awe.


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there such a thing as "christian humor" and if so, what is it like?


----------



## Bern (Oct 5, 2009)

This kind of stuff makes me sick. Thats about all I can say on the matter. I wonder if they know what they are doing, or if they genuinely think what they're saying is ok?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 5, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Is there such a thing as "christian humor" and if so, what is it like?



Yep, Christians telling clean secular jokes.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 5, 2009)

Christian Joke...

"Who is the wickedest man in the Bible?"....

"Moses, because he broke all 10 commandments at once."


Who was the greatest comedian in the Bible? 
Samson. He brought the house down.



Why was Goliath so surprised when David hit him with a slingshot? 
The thought had never entered his head before.




This fundamentalist Christian couple felt it important to own an 
equally fundamentally Christian pet. So, they went shopping. At a 
kennel specializing in this particular breed, they found a dog they liked quite a lot. When they asked the dog to fetch the Bible, he did it in a flash. When they instructed him to look up Psalm 23, he complied equally fast, using his paws with dexterity. 
They were impressed, purchased the animal, and went home (piously, of course). That night they had friends over. They were so proud of their new fundamentalist dog and his major skills, they called the dog and showed off a little. The friends were impressed, and asked whether the dog was able to do any of the usual dog tricks, as well. This stopped the couple cold, as they hadn't thought about 'normal' tricks. "Well," they said, "let's try this out." 
Once more they called out to the dog, and then clearly pronounced the command, "Heel!" Quick as a wink, the dog jumped up, put his paw on the man's forehead, closed his eyes in concentration, and bowed his head.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Oct 5, 2009)

re4med said:


> It is very disturbing to see the number of people filling that auditorium.



The fields are white unto harvest ... so many people that aren't hearing the gospel is why we are commanded to make disciples.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 5, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> This fundamentalist Christian couple felt it important to own an
> equally fundamentally Christian pet. So, they went shopping. At a
> kennel specializing in this particular breed, they found a dog they liked quite a lot. When they asked the dog to fetch the Bible, he did it in a flash. When they instructed him to look up Psalm 23, he complied equally fast, using his paws with dexterity.
> They were impressed, purchased the animal, and went home (piously, of course). That night they had friends over. They were so proud of their new fundamentalist dog and his major skills, they called the dog and showed off a little. The friends were impressed, and asked whether the dog was able to do any of the usual dog tricks, as well. This stopped the couple cold, as they hadn't thought about 'normal' tricks. "Well," they said, "let's try this out."
> Once more they called out to the dog, and then clearly pronounced the command, "Heel!" Quick as a wink, the dog jumped up, put his paw on the man's forehead, closed his eyes in concentration, and bowed his head.



Okay... but the dog knows his bible, so he can't be a Pentecostal... so what is he??


----------



## baron (Oct 5, 2009)

This is common in Baptist Churches. Out of the last four Baptist churches I have visited joke telling is part of the service or sermon. Seems like every Baptist pastor tells jokes in the beginning and also during their sermons. (At least Joel had some good jokes compaired to some I hear in church). My wife and I do not like it. But what are you to do when their are no Baptist pastors that are confessional or hold to the Doctrines of Grace.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

I occasionally joke in a sermon, but they are never planned. It usually arises when I say a word wrong or something spontaneous. Congregations find things funny that I would never have thought. perhaps it relieves their boredom after putting up with me for 30 minutes


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sure this individual is sincere and well-meaning.

The problem is he is creating dependency on himself and special revelation through unknown tongues/intepretation, rather than on the Holy Spirit speaking through Scripture.

And Scripture says those who would presume to teach God's people will be judged by a higher standard.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 5, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> I occasionally joke in a sermon, but they are never planned. It usually arises when I say a word wrong or something spontaneous. Congregations find things funny that I would never have thought. perhaps it relieves their boredom after putting up with me for 30 minutes



Perhaps.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't say much about this dude, but I have observed that relevant jokes that are related to the life of the speaker or congregation can help to make a point. What I don't like are "canned" jokes thrown in for effect ....


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 5, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> Christian Joke...
> 
> "Who is the wickedest man in the Bible?"....



I do not believe the Holy Word of God is something to joke about....

Holy Holy Holy is the Lord of Hosts!


----------



## Skyler (Oct 5, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> puritanpilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Christian Joke...
> ...



Jeremiah 1, etc... there's puns and plays on words throughout the Bible. So:

"Goddidit." To quote a pop atheist.


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 5, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Jeremiah 1, etc... there's puns and plays on words throughout the Bible. So:
> .



Matthew 12:36
_But I say unto you, That every idle word that men shall speak, they shall give account thereof in the day of judgment._


----------



## Skyler (Oct 5, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah 1, etc... there's puns and plays on words throughout the Bible. So:
> ...



Proverbs 17:22
_A merry heart doeth good like a medicine: but a broken spirit drieth the bones._

Does "humor" = "idle"?


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 5, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Proverbs 17:22
> _A merry heart doeth good like a medicine: but a broken spirit drieth the bones._
> 
> Does "humor" = "idle"?




Matthew 7:6
_Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you._


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey brothers, you guys are proof texting, cut it out. If you want to discuss this then open another thread and discuss it. Explain why you are using and applying these scriptures you are pulling out of context.


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry Bob.

Sorry Skyler


----------



## Zenas (Oct 5, 2009)

Getting upset because Joel Osteen says something heretical is like getting upset that you got wet when you went out in the rain sans an umbrella or rain jacket.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 5, 2009)

I was just kidding. Sorry if I offended anyone. 

I don't ever tell jokes while preaching. However, they are many times, when things in the Bible are funny (ironic), ie "18For John came neither eating nor drinking, and they say, 'He has a demon.' 19The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, 'Here is a glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and "sinners." ' But wisdom is proved right by her actions."

That's funny I don't care who you are. 

Also, real life illustrations and applications can be humorous.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 5, 2009)

Skyler said:


> puritanpilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > This fundamentalist Christian couple felt it important to own an
> ...



His name is Hinn Tinn Tinn.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 5, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> Sorry Bob.
> 
> Sorry Skyler



Sorry Bert, Bob. I wasn't seriously trying to debate like that. I know better... at least, I should! 



Rich Koster said:


> His name is Hinn Tinn Tinn.





...but are we derailing the thread?


----------



## Oecolampadius (Oct 5, 2009)

Some of Osteen's jokes are actually quite funny. He should be a comedian instead. After all, it seems like he's already in the business of entertaining people.


----------



## Curt (Oct 5, 2009)

On-point humor to illustrate a point is acceptable as long as it is not irreverent.


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 6, 2009)

Curt said:


> On-point humor to illustrate a point is acceptable as long as it is not irreverent.



Now this was the kind of answers I was looking for, so this kind of humor "on-point" to illustrate a point is that all we can except from a pulpit, and what about between christians in every day life?


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 6, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > On-point humor to illustrate a point is acceptable as long as it is not irreverent.
> ...



I think there are plenty of good clean humor for our everyday lives. There was a thread recently with a post linking a Puritan and his famed sense of humor.

If I can only find it..


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm. What's worse: that my pastor has used some of the same jokes or that I find some of them funny?

Nonetheless, I don't think the pulpit in the right place.


----------

